# nifty little meter



## compur (Jan 21, 2009)

I picked a used Sekonic L208 Twinmate meter at a recent camera show
for little money.  I love it.  It's small and light and accurate.  It can also 
be mounted on a camera accessory shoe if desired. Easy to carry around 
in a pocket or bag. It's a current model from Sekonic.

It's strictly an ambient meter but I never use flash with film so it has all
the features I need.   It measures either reflected or incident light by
moving the little dome on top and has plenty of range for my purposes. 
Its specs aren't earth shaking but I like the small size and analog readout.








Specs are here:
Sekonic L-208 TWINMATE


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Jan 21, 2009)

Now THAT is cool!


----------



## bhop (Jan 21, 2009)

Weird, I just got the same one Monday... I haven't had a chance to really use it yet. (I bought it because I just bought an old meterless TLR over the weekend), but I have played around with it with my D200 and it seems pretty accurate and easy to use.  The only thing that bugs me is the strap is super long, hangs past my crotch.. and is non-adjustable.


----------



## selmerdave (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice.  Looks a little (in terms of the analog dials) like my Luna Pro-F, I love how the dials make the relationships of everything very clear.  Glad something like that is still available new.

Dave


----------



## bighilt (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice. Looks a lot like a Kalimar meter I bought at a flea market. I wonder if they're made by an outside company.


----------

